# se lancer dans Jailbreak mais ça marche pas



## labasritas (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour

je voudrais me lancer dans jailbreak de mon IPAD 2
je suis allé sur plusieurs sites qui proposent des tuto
j'ai téléchargé Absinthe sur mon iMac mais quand je l'exécute depuis mon iMac avec IPAD connecté j'ai un message d'erreur :

*L'application Absinthe a quitté inopinément*

puis dans le rapport d'erreur il dit :


Process:         Absinthe [30298]
Path:            /Users/AZ/Downloads/Absinthe.app/Contents/MacOS/Absinthe
Identifier:      com.chronic-dev.greenpois0n.absinthe
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [90]

Interval Since Last Report:          7 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           1
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  0 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   1

Date/Time:       2012-02-18 14:37:35.500 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.8 (9L30)
Report Version:  6


Exception Type:  EXC_BREAKPOINT (SIGTRAP)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0

Dyld Error Message:
  unknown required load command 0x80000022



est ce que ça ne marche pas parce que je suis en Mac OS 10.5.8?

merci de votre aide.

---------- Post added at 15h21 ---------- Previous post was at 14h42 ----------

probleme résolu.
je viens de téléchargé Absinthe (absinthe-mac-0.4) depuis un autre site et celui la marche.
sujet clos


----------



## Lauange (22 Février 2012)

Hello,

Nô problème pour moi avec absinthe sous seven.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (24 Février 2012)

Salut,

Possible...

cela est arrivé à certains de mes amis... test avec une autre machine (PC/MAC)...


----------

